# Love my new Tesla but here are few things that drive me CRAZY



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

So my Model 3 (AWD LR) is roughly 6 days old. Freaking LOVE IT. Honestly - the best car I've ever owned and is THE car for me (a self described gadget geek).

As impressed as I am with all the features of the car and how advanced the autopilot is (I use AP roughly 70% of my time in the car) I do have two main complaints that I hope are addressed over time:


TAAC (also applies to full Autopilot). This mode is awesome for in-city driving. But it's absolutely neutered by the super slow acceleration from a stop. It's not unusual for the car in front of me to have a 5-6 car length gap between me and them. I mean... that's just absurd. It makes for an extremely stressful situation which is exactly the OPPOSITE of what Tesla is going for. I'm constantly feeling stressed by folks riding up my a$$ which ends up in me jamming on the gas to make up for the extremely slow/laggy Tesla TAAC acceleration from a stop. PLEASE Telsa... fix this. PLEASE.
The car seems to seek lane lines on the left side. Maybe this is fine for some. Would be nice to have a "bias" option to select middle, left, or right. I'm actually fine with the current middle bias EXCEPT that while going through intersections (I know... I know... autopilot is to be used on divided highways.) the car seems to seek a marker on the left which results in it suddenly ducking/diving for the median/divider. I'd like to arrive at work in the morning with clean underwear... but as it stands now I soil my undies at least once or twice per commute!
Don't get me wrong. I'm 80% blown away. This car is awesome. I've just noted a few things that I'd love to see get addressed.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

We've been using AutoPilot for almost a year now and the rate of improvement over the months we've used it is pretty stunning. It just keeps getting better. So I have to believe both the issues you noted will be addressed in a future update. 

For your first issue, I just nudge the accelerator (not the "gas") and this has the same effect on TACC as spurs on a horse. It just takes a little poke of the accelerator and the TACC will take over from there. I'm to the point where, when I'm in traffic, I don't wait for things to get uncomfortable, I just poke the accelerator when I want the car to start moving.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

PNWmisty said:


> We've been using AutoPilot for almost a year now and the rate of improvement over the months we've used it is pretty stunning. It just keeps getting better. So I have to believe both the issues you noted will be addressed in a future update.
> 
> For your first issue, I just nudge the accelerator (not the "gas") and this has the same effect on TACC as spurs on a horse. It just takes a little poke of the accelerator and the TACC will take over from there. I'm to the point where, when I'm in traffic, I don't wait for things to get uncomfortable, I just poke the accelerator when I want the car to start moving.


Yeah... I do the exact same as you with the accelerator pedal. But the point is that we shouldn't have to. What's the point of TAAC if we have to babysit the acceleration?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Totally agree that it is currently absurdly slow in the acceleration from a stop. It seems to me that is a fairly recent development. Perhaps coupled with when they improved it to stop accelerating when there is stopped traffic ahead. One step forward, one step back. One thing for certain, it will change again soon and eventually get it right. In the meantime, I just deactivate it in these situations.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> Totally agree that it is currently absurdly slow in the acceleration from a stop. It seems to me that is a fairly recent development.


It's not the acceleration is slow, mine accelerates really briskly if the car in front is doing the same. It's that it waits too long before it begins to move. And this behavior has been present since we first took delivery in May 2018. It's like it's waiting to make sure the car in front is not just creeping forward a few feet.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> It's not the acceleration is slow, mine accelerates really briskly if the car in front is doing the same. It's that it waits too long before it begins to move. And this behavior has been present since we first took delivery in May 2018. It's like it's waiting to make sure the car in front is not just creeping forward a few feet.


There's always been the delay, but recently I noticed it different and exactly as @turnem described it, with slow acceleration and the distance to the car in front grows absurdly. I'm on 2019.12.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> There's always been the delay, but recently I noticed it different and exactly as @turnem described it, with slow acceleration and the distance to the car in front grows absurdly. I'm on 2019.12.


OK, I'm not on 2019.12 yet. Maybe I'll just hang out on 2019.8.5 for a while (even if I get the update notice).


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just double check, I figure not, but you don't have "Chill" on do you. I figure they have to find a sweet spot on this acceleration. I know it isn't as likely but when the people that prefer a slower speed own this car, it is likely just like how they would want to drive. As @PNWmisty mentions we've had many good updates and this will surely improve as well. We likely have 18 months of tweaking and tuning and perhaps better once we get the fleet moved up to the FSD HW.

Patience young grasshopper.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

1) Been that way for a long time. I believe that consensus maybe be efficiency. If you don't like, just augment the pedal a little. (I'm assuming that your foot is in position to do so, since you are closely monitoring the operation)

2) I believe that the car actually seeks the center. It's common when going by Interstate on and off ramps that the car moves to the right to stay in-between the lanes. But, it is still beta and there are indeed a number of locations where the car just can't handle yet. I've got one road that 12 months ago, it couldn't handle at all, then it could handle it at 20 mph, now it can handle it at 40 mph.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

#1 Happens to me as well - the options are either utilize the pedal to match the speed of the vehicle you're following or prepare to be cutoff by vehicles that want into your lane quite a bit. Autopilot seems to go through phases, but overall moving in a positive direction.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> 1) Been that way for a long time. I believe that consensus maybe be efficiency. If you don't like, just augment the pedal a little. (I'm assuming that your foot is in position to do so, since you are closely monitoring the operation)
> 
> 2) I believe that the car actually seeks the center. It's common when going by Interstate on and off ramps that the car moves to the right to stay in-between the lanes. But, it is still beta and there are indeed a number of locations where the car just can't handle yet. I've got one road that 12 months ago, it couldn't handle at all, then it could handle it at 20 mph, now it can handle it at 40 mph.





Scubastevo80 said:


> #1 Happens to me as well - the options are either utilize the pedal to match the speed of the vehicle you're following or prepare to be cutoff by vehicles that want into your lane quite a bit. Autopilot seems to go through phases, but overall moving in a positive direction.


@Ed Woodrick I'm augmenting by pressing the pedal and it's simple enough to do but my point is that it conceptually defeats the purpose of using TAAC. I'm sure that they'll continue to tweak the software so I don't expect it to be this way forever but hopefully they address it sooner rather than later.

@Scubastevo80 I agree that the car is seeking the middle of the lane when it's got clear lane markers but the issue I'm attempting to describe is when you are going through an intersection and there are no lanes. It FEELS to me like the car finds the median in this case and tracks towards that for it's point of reference. It won't hit the median but it just gets uncomfortably close to it!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

turnem said:


> @Scubastevo80 I agree that the car is seeking the middle of the lane when it's got clear lane markers but the issue I'm attempting to describe is when you are going through an intersection and there are no lanes. It FEELS to me like the car finds the median in this case and tracks towards that for it's point of reference. It won't hit the median but it just gets uncomfortably close to it!


that is probably because the software is currently intended to be used on freeways. if you are using it on surface streets, you can not expect it to work perfectly, when they have not yet released the version intending to handle that type of situation.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

turnem said:


> So my Model 3 (AWD LR) is roughly 6 days old. Freaking LOVE IT. Honestly - the best car I've ever owned and is THE car for me (a self described gadget geek).
> 
> As impressed as I am with all the features of the car and how advanced the autopilot is (I use AP roughly 70% of my time in the car) I do have two main complaints that I hope are addressed over time:
> 
> ...


You do realize you can set the distance of how close the car is in front of you, right?

You can also use the scroll wheel to adjust without going to the screen.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

#1 happens to me sometimes and I just help the car along with the accelerator pedal if need be. The thing with Autopilot is that driving is so stress free now that I hardly care if a gap opens. 

On #2, I have seen dramatic improvements of late and assume this will just keep getting better! The car used to ping pong around a bit and now seems a lot more sure of itself.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> that is probably because the software is currently intended to be used on freeways. if you are using it on surface streets, you can not expect it to work perfectly, when they have not yet released the version intending to handle that type of situation.


Understand. And I know that they tell you to only use it on divided highways but they know full well (as do we) that a large majority don't limit it to divided highways. And if they REALLY wanted you to limit the use of AP to divided highways then they could easily disallow it.

The fact is that they actually WANT us to use it as much as possible so they can continually improve the system.

They are supposed to be releasing FSD on city streets later this year so you'd think they'd be further along with autosteer on city streets. I wouldn't expect then to hold software development back and release everything in one big firmware release. I'd expect them to start rolling out improvements as they go.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

mswlogo said:


> You do realize you can set the distance of how close the car is in front of you, right?
> 
> You can also use the scroll wheel to adjust without going to the screen.


Yes - I'm aware of both of those features but thanks for the suggestions.

I originally thought that changing this setting would help with the TAAC issue I mentioned above but it has absolutely no affect. The issue I'm describing deals with how quickly the car accelerates when resuming from a stop. The feature you are calling out addresses how far away your car stays from the car in front of it when coming to a stop or reducing speed. Two different issues.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> #1 happens to me sometimes and I just help the car along with the accelerator pedal if need be. The thing with Autopilot is that driving is so stress free now that I hardly care if a gap opens.
> 
> On #2, I have seen dramatic improvements of late and assume this will just keep getting better! The car used to ping pong around a bit and now seems a lot more sure of itself.


Yea - I'm glad that hitting the accelerator pedal doesn't turn of TAAC. I assumed it would when I first got my car but I'm pleased to see that it doesn't. So I will press the peal when I want to catch up. I just wish I didn't have to. Maybe I just need to relax and not worry about what people behind me think. LOL!

I agree on point 2. I know that it will get better and better over time which is one of the coolest things about owning a Tesla if you ask me. I've already noticed an improvement coming from my original Firmware (2019.7.105) to the current firmware. I definitely had some mild ping pong going on when I first got the car. I have noticed that since driving on the latest firmware.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

turnem said:


> Yea - I'm glad that hitting the accelerator pedal doesn't turn of TAAC. I assumed it would when I first got my car but I'm pleased to see that it doesn't. So I will press the peal when I want to catch up. I just wish I didn't have to. Maybe I just need to relax and not worry about what people behind me think. LOL!
> 
> I agree on point 2. I know that it will get better and better over time which is one of the coolest things about owning a Tesla if you ask me. I've already noticed an improvement coming from my original Firmware (2019.7.105) to the current firmware. I definitely had some mild ping pong going on when I first got the car. I have noticed that since driving on the latest firmware.


One thing to remember is that if you're on the accelerator in TACC/Autosteer, the car will not brake. You'll see a warning on the screen.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

turnem said:


> Yes - I'm aware of both of those features but thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> I originally thought that changing this setting would help with the TAAC issue I mentioned above but it has absolutely no affect. The issue I'm describing deals with how quickly the car accelerates when resuming from a stop. The feature you are calling out addresses how far away your car stays from the car in front of it when coming to a stop or reducing speed. Two different issues.


Yeah but you also spoke about you didn't like how far back it was staying at the same time. That can limit how fast you accelerate sometimes if you come up behind someone as you merge onto the highway. Of course it has no affect if nobody is in front.

I have no issue how fast it accelerates. The bigger issue is it never accelerates to improve merging. That is way more important than getting on empty highway quicker.


----------



## jlquinn (Aug 19, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> OK, I'm not on 2019.12 yet. Maybe I'll just hang out on 2019.8.5 for a while (even if I get the update notice).


I have 2019.12. The slow acceleration issue is not fixed yet in this release. And I just hit the gas when the car is balking. But yes, this is not autonomous yet.

I also really wish autosteer would allow +10mph instead of +5.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

I've noticed SOME improvement lately but it could very well be that I'm just getting used to it. In some situations it's not bad at all. In some situations it's downright horrific. I haven't figured out any pattern.


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

'Levon' did a successful two-lane left turn from a stoplight today. It was a mix of a student driver and a little old lady, but it stayed in it's lane and didn't crash into the median, so that's a good thing.
But something that drives me crazy?: having FSD engaged on a city and using the turn signal and he just won't change lanes - even with the NoAP engaged! I know, I know... it's not ready for that ... yet.
The only other things are the same as what others have complained about - Frunk closure method, center console fingerprint/dust magnet, no way to pull a software update when you know one is available.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Greg Appelt said:


> having FSD engaged on a city and


Did you mean autopilot?


> using the turn signal and he just won't change lanes - even with the NoAP engaged!


NoA doesn't engage in a city, at least in my experience. The car will display the two blue lines showing the lane lines rather than the single blue line showing the car's path when in NoA.


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> Did you mean autopilot?
> 
> NoA doesn't engage in a city, at least in my experience. The car will display the two blue lines showing the lane lines rather than the single blue line showing the car's path when in NoA.


From my perspective there are 3 layers TACC, FSD (AP), and NoAP. TACC does little more than cruise control that avoids hitting the car in front of you. The next level is where it stays in it's lane and can handle turning a corner as long as it has lines to follow + TACC. And NoAP is all that plus will prompt for lane changes, complete the lane change if you signal, and hit the exit ramp most of the time by itself.
My comment about him not changing lanes is when he's still in active NoAP and the exit is also an entrance, or there are two exit lanes. He just won't move over even with a signal. He does it some of the time but there are a few exits I take where he's all confused and I have to pull him out of NoAP to make my exit.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Greg Appelt said:


> My comment about him not changing lanes is when he's still in active NoAP and the exit is also an entrance, or there are two exit lanes. He just won't move over even with a signal. He does it some of the time but there are a few exits I take where he's all confused and I have to pull him out of NoAP to make my exit.


You call your AutoPilot a "him" but I think you may have gotten a girl there.


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

turnem said:


> EXCEPT that while going through intersections (I know... I know... autopilot is to be used on divided highways.) the car seems to seek a marker on the left which results in it suddenly ducking/diving for the median/divider.


Autopilot is clearly not meeting your expectations. Is there still time to return it?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Greg Appelt said:


> FSD (AP)


If you call autopilot "FSD", you're just going to confuse a lot of people. FSD is a not-yet-available thing that goes beyond NoA.


> My comment about him not changing lanes is when he's still in active NoAP and the exit is also an entrance, or there are two exit lanes. He just won't move over even with a signal.


In your original description, you mentioned a stoplight and having NoA engaged in a city. That sounds very different from what you're describing now, which sounds like a highway interchange. Can you provide more details, including a maps link to this location?


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

JeffcM3 said:


> Autopilot is clearly not meeting your expectations. Is there still time to return it?


[mod removed unneeded response] I love the car and I'm impressed with what has been accomplished thus far. I'm a fan. But even as a fan I can certainly admit that things aren't perfect yet and attempt to have an open conversation about how things could be improved. I knew things weren't perfect when I bought the car and went in with eyes wide open.

This thread probably isn't for fanboys with blinders on.


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

turnem said:


> [mod removed unneeded response] I love the car and I'm impressed with what has been accomplished thus far. I'm a fan. But even as a fan I can certainly admit that things aren't perfect yet and attempt to have an open conversation about how things could be improved. I knew things weren't perfect when I bought the car and went in with eyes wide open.
> 
> This thread probably isn't for fanboys with blinders on.


My sarcasm probly doesn't translate well online.


----------



## PA_Ray (Nov 12, 2017)

Here are some nuance observations that I hope they get to in a future software update. Background: 19 mile commute on a divided but not limited access highway (lot of traffic lights).

1. I live in PA, in running for the pothole capital of the country. The car stays in the center of the lane beautifully and goes right over the pothole. It can see debris but has problems with holes.
2. I wish it had more traffic flow awareness. I come over a rise and see a red light with a line of cars in the distance. I start to slow down, the car goes full speed and then does a harder (not necessarily unsafe) brake which I'm sure used the regular brakes and not just the regen that I would use. Since I can see it the camera should be able to as well.
3. I've had multiple instances where a distracted/impaired driver is drifting into my lane. The car ignores it and stays in it's center spot. I suspect it would react before a collision but I don't wait that long, I take control and speed up/slow down/do something to get away from a potentially dangerous driver. 
4. Acceleration from a stop has already been mentioned, I also slide it closer to the stopped car, it gives a lot of room at a light.
5. Other posts have mentioned turning cars and the occasional phantom braking, it would be nice to have something between maintaining speed and a hard stop
6. Regarding the earlier line discussion. I pass multiple places where a turn or merge lane with no lines occur. The car keeps trying to center rather than holding the line that is clear.

Again, all this is icing on the cake that I hope they code some day. I use the function almost every workday and love it. I am no longer stressed from the commute but actually can unwind by the time I get home. Love the car.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

PA_Ray said:


> Here are some nuance observations that I hope they get to in a future software update. Background: 19 mile commute on a divided but not limited access highway (lot of traffic lights).
> 
> 1. I live in PA, in running for the pothole capital of the country. The car stays in the center of the lane beautifully and goes right over the pothole. It can see debris but has problems with holes.
> 2. I wish it had more traffic flow awareness. I come over a rise and see a red light with a line of cars in the distance. I start to slow down, the car goes full speed and then does a harder (not necessarily unsafe) brake which I'm sure used the regular brakes and not just the regen that I would use. Since I can see it the camera should be able to as well.
> ...


Yep. Agree with all your points. I'm still loving more M3 every single day. Best car I've ever had hands-down.

I'm continuing to see improvements in multiple areas. But the resume from start is still horribly slow - I hope they can/will address that at some point.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Yesterday I took off in the dark . The car didn't turn on the brites automatically and I couldn't get them on manually either. Only by keeping on pulling the stalk. After a while (speed related?) they started working (and staid on even after I reached street lights).
Manual lights should work like manual lights.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Kimmo57 said:


> Yesterday I took off in the dark . The car didn't turn on the brites automatically and I couldn't get them on manually either. Only by keeping on pulling the stalk. After a while (speed related?) they started working (and staid on even after I reached street lights).
> Manual lights should work like manual lights.


That sounds like you had "auto high beam" turned on.
Turn off that setting if you want to be able to turn them on manually.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> That sounds like you had "auto high beam" turned on.
> Turn off that setting if you want to be able to turn them on manually.
> 
> View attachment 28713


You should be able to manually override Auto High Beam without navigating menu's. Especially where it works so poorly.
Maybe I should turn my Auto High Beam Off, I've turned almost everything else "automatic" with the car off, why not that too.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mswlogo said:


> You should be able to manually override Auto High Beam without navigating menu's.


I know it's heresy to say so, but I think the Model 3 would benefit from the addition of a few more physical controls. Not a lot more, but a few more for things a driver changes somewhat regularly. Better windshield wiper controls come to mind.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I know it's heresy to say so, but I think the Model 3 would benefit from the addition of a few more physical controls. Not a lot more, but a few more for things a driver changes somewhat regularly. Better windshield wiper controls come to mind.


Meh. This could be fixed by changing the GUI where tapping the brights button toggles auto on and off.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> I know it's heresy to say so, but I think the Model 3 would benefit from the addition of a few more physical controls. Not a lot more, but a few more for things a driver changes somewhat regularly. Better windshield wiper controls come to mind.


I think with careful thought it could even be done with existing hardware. Like a Hold on the HighBeam could toggle Auto on/off.

If you think of all the combinations of double clicks, long clicks, short clicks, fast spin, slow spin, there are a TON of controls/gestures available on the wheel now.
They need to be carefully thought through though. And so far Tesla has done a fairly good job on what they have mapped so far.

Even popping up a High Beam screen control when you tap the high beams lever, like they do the wipers, might go a long way. Just don't want to dig through menus while driving.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> That sounds like you had "auto high beam" turned on.
> Turn off that setting if you want to be able to turn them on manually.
> 
> View attachment 28713


It wasn't. I changed them back and forth with no difference. Maybe a reboot would've fixed it, but didn't try that.


----------

